# Out of curiosity... Growth rates



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been looking and I am trying to get together a list of average weights for boers....3 mo (weaning) 8 mo, 12 mo, and 18 months. Just want to put together some stats. Weaning weights are fairly easy to find but I want to do some long term stats on some different lines. Any help you guys have would be awsome!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good idea!  

We don't weigh our goats very often, but the 4 I have written down are a buck kid at 2 (almost 3) months who was 74lbs. We had 2, 6 month old does at 85lbs... and a 7 month old % doe at 110. Those are the only ones I have recorded!  

An average would be 150 for yearling does... not sure on bucks.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks!! What lines do you have? FB or %? Trying to be thorough....I WILL develop the ultimate meat goat. It may take 30 years but its going to happen!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Last year we had twin does 75% who were7-7.5lbs at birth -- 60 & 65lbs. each at 3mo. 5mo they were 85 & 70lbs. The smaller one did end up growing better to match her sister, but I don't have any more weights for them 

We had a kiko/cross + Boer = 50% single doe last year by the same fullblood buck as the twins above. 13lbs. at birth, I have her 4mo weight down, she was 80lbs. 
My daughter showed her as a novice market goat, and we sold her right before she turned 6mo - around 87lbs.

We have a couple of fullblood does we bought last spring, their 7mo weight was 95lbs & 75lbs.

We have a triplet we bought & grafted onto a doe & a set of twins <50 & 75%ers> that we just weaned at 2 1/2 months old their wean weight was 51lbs.,49lbs, and 45lbs.

I don't have an accurate way to weigh adults just estimates.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow your goats must be huge O.O My doe is 85 at 9 months....-facedesk-


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kaneel said:


> Wow your goats must be huge O.O My doe is 85 at 9 months....-facedesk-


I don't think they are huge lol but we do weigh them on a house scale - until they are too big for us to hold lol

I notice that our kiko/boer kids grow really well. The single I mentioned above... her dam had triplets this year by the same buck. 
They were born 1-11-13 @ 11lb. doe, 10lb. buck, 7lb. buck. 
It's crazy because the doe herself is not great big, probably 150-160lbs at most.
At 2mo we weighed them and they were 43lb. doe, and both boys were 45lbs.

EDITED TO ADD --- Kaneel - I meant to add that it can depend on your goat, if she is fullblood or percentage, and what kind of genetics too. There are fast growing genetics, and slow growing genetics. IMO your doe sounds fine


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy Moly Candice! Those are big goats!  You must feed them well! 

All but the 110lb doe were purebred.  T4 Scorpio/Scorpios Stinger on the buck kid... the doelings are mostly Capriole. No real big names in their lines... 

The % doe has Little League/Whitehouse Goats and CRCR Aged To Perfection*En* pretty close in her lines.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks so much!! Big names don't always mean the best.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Keep in mind that weights are going to be different because of types of grain people use and the amounts you give them. A kid raised on pasture only is going to weigh less than a kid receiving show feed in a creep feeder. Regardless of the feed though I think by 4 weeks the kid should have at least doubled its birth weight and by three months it should triple that


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

FB doeling(10.5bw) and buckling(11.5bw). 30 day 26lbs and 27.5lbs. 120 day weights 74lbs and 81lbs.

Sire TLB K&D'S ONE TUFF RIP **ENNOBLED dame K&D'S Maggie's Symbol(PSTK Status Symbol over Magnum doe) Dame is Ripper over Magnum and Sire is Ripper over an old Bingo doe.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Interesting thread.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Holy Moly Candice! Those are big goats!  You must feed them well!
> 
> All but the 110lb doe were purebred.  T4 Scorpio/Scorpios Stinger on the buck kid... the doelings are mostly Capriole. No real big names in their lines...
> 
> The % doe has Little League/Whitehouse Goats and CRCR Aged To Perfection*En* pretty close in her lines.


I have 3 T4 Scorpio Does. 2 Traditional, 1 Paint. I got 3 sets of triplets out of them. 1 paint, 7 red, 1 traditional


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So that's where all that color is coming from GT!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a bojangles grandson that is 15 weeks old, weighed 14 lbs at birth as a twin and is now 88 lbs and has a .66 ADG. I would love to get a little more Bojangles. 
We have Staus Quo grand kids that are doing .5 to .65 ADG's 
And Full Proof grandkids as well. About the same daily gains. 
When buying a herdsire, we wont touch them if they don't have near .6lbs per day gain as a twin and dam raised. We feel ADG is very genetic. 
I have a spread sheet with daily gains for this year and last year from our kids if you would like for me to e-mail it to you. It goes up to about 6 months of age on the kids. I would also have to send you a break down of the bloodlines for the tag numbers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We sold our buck as we just don't have a place to keep an adult buck 

His pedigree includes: AK-47, Ruger, Bo Jangle and Another Notch <this from his 3generation pedigree on ABGA reg paper>.

I think our kids ADG is .57 to .71 but we've seen some gains as high as 1.0 a day, especially around 1mo.


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

I am in my 3rd year of kidding and I have seen a better ADG from our percentage boar/Nubian than or registered FB. Our FB boar doe kids have an ADG of .51. Where our percentage doe kids have an ADG of .78. All of our does were bred with the same buck and the kids are creep fed. Our last batch of kids were born on 2/21 at 10 each. At 30 days they weighted 32 an 35 pounds. I'm not sure why our percentage doe is producing so much better.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> I have a bojangles grandson that is 15 weeks old, weighed 14 lbs at birth as a twin and is now 88 lbs and has a .66 ADG. I would love to get a little more Bojangles.
> We have Staus Quo grand kids that are doing .5 to .65 ADG's
> And Full Proof grandkids as well. About the same daily gains.
> When buying a herdsire, we wont touch them if they don't have near .6lbs per day gain as a twin and dam raised. We feel ADG is very genetic.
> I have a spread sheet with daily gains for this year and last year from our kids if you would like for me to e-mail it to you. It goes up to about 6 months of age on the kids. I would also have to send you a break down of the bloodlines for the tag numbers.


That would be great!! Why I'm trying to do is compare weights over time. I am looking to have good, solid data for long term weights of FB and percentage. I want to compare bloodlines..I.e. slow maturing vs fast, average litter size vs mature weight/age of ff, age of ff vs adg of kids. This will be a long term project.

My e mail is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

gotGoat? said:


> I am in my 3rd year of kidding and I have seen a better ADG from our percentage boar/Nubian than or registered FB. Our FB boar doe kids have an ADG of .51. Where our percentage doe kids have an ADG of .78. All of our does were bred with the same buck and the kids are creep fed. Our last batch of kids were born on 2/21 at 10 each. At 30 days they weighted 32 an 35 pounds. I'm not sure why our percentage doe is producing so much better.


We haven't had fullblood kids yet, so it'll be interesting to see what the growth rates are when we do finally have some.

I love the Nubian/boer cross as well as the kiko/boer cross.

We weighed all the kids yesterday.
9 week old Nubian/boer kids <dam is 25-50% Boer, sire is 100% Boer>, they are triplets, and are 42-44lbs. They were our smallest kids at birth. The smallest one was growing terribly at first, not getting his share, only had a ADG of .28. 
Now he is consistently growing at about .63 to .83 a week! Lil chunker lol The other 2 have never been below .57.

The kiko/boer kids I mentioned above are 10 weeks and all weigh 49lbs. as of yesterday.

The 11 week old twins we weaned last week that are 75% Boer are 46 & 54lbs, growth .42 & .71 from last week, so their first week of weaning isn't too bad.

The boer/tog kid that we adopted for a doe that lost her kids only gained 1lb. this week after weaning. But, he's very active too, and doesn't seem to grow as fast as the other kids.
He was a triplet, but he was consistently bigger than all our kids - they are all younger than him.
He is 52lbs @ 3mo.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I just weaned 11 boer cross bucklings at 3 months. They were fed some feed, but not alot. They weighed between 25 and 40 pounds. After reading this forum, it sounds like they are rather small. Is that right?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

ogfabby said:


> That would be great!! Why I'm trying to do is compare weights over time. I am looking to have good, solid data for long term weights of FB and percentage. I want to compare bloodlines..I.e. slow maturing vs fast, average litter size vs mature weight/age of ff, age of ff vs adg of kids. This will be a long term project.
> 
> My e mail is [email protected] or [email protected]


I e-mailed you, Did you get it?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

surveyman said:


> I just weaned 11 boer cross bucklings at 3 months. They were fed some feed, but not alot. They weighed between 25 and 40 pounds. After reading this forum, it sounds like they are rather small. Is that right?


yes, your weights sound a little low. We just weaned 20 plus Boer and boer crosses at 9 weeks of age, and they were all over 40 lbs, 40 to 55lbs to be exact. With ADG's of .48 to .65 lbs per day. But we do feed a quite a bit of creepfeed in a creepfeed area that only the kids can get in.

Perhaps you need to looking into a couple things? 
genetics
feed
and or cocci or worming.
another thing to consider is how old are your does, if they are all first timers they will have lower ADG's than older does.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

This is an interesting thread...love seeing everyones adg


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> yes, your weights sound a little low. We just weaned 20 plus Boer and boer crosses at 9 weeks of age, and they were all over 40 lbs, 40 to 55lbs to be exact. With ADG's of .48 to .65 lbs per day. But we do feed a quite a bit of creepfeed in a creepfeed area that only the kids can get in.
> 
> Perhaps you need to looking into a couple things?
> genetics
> ...


I think genetics is the big one. The lighter ones have less Boer in them than the heavier ones. I think I need a new buck. He's mostly Boer, but he has enough other stuff in him to throw some wild looking kids.

One thing that I'm really not interested in doing is giving these goats lots of feed. I was feeding the does with kids, and the kids, because I don't think I have the best hay. However, when everything greens out, I expect them to make it on what's growing in the pasture.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

surveyman said:


> I think genetics is the big one. The lighter ones have less Boer in them than the heavier ones. I think I need a new buck. He's mostly Boer, but he has enough other stuff in him to throw some wild looking kids.
> 
> One thing that I'm really not interested in doing is giving these goats lots of feed. I was feeding the does with kids, and the kids, because I don't think I have the best hay. However, when everything greens out, I expect them to make it on what's growing in the pasture.


Does with singles or twins on good pasture and browse shouldn't need anything else. Does with trips usually will need at least 1-1.5lbs of feed extra and maybe a flake or two of good alfalfa, peanut rhizome, sudan or sorhgum hay.


----------



## bdawg6381 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was curious if anyone has this type of information for Myotonics?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

guess no one on this thread does...Maybe post a new thread asking???


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> yes, your weights sound a little low. We just weaned 20 plus Boer and boer crosses at 9 weeks of age, and they were all over 40 lbs, 40 to 55lbs to be exact. With ADG's of .48 to .65 lbs per day. But we do feed a quite a bit of creepfeed in a creepfeed area that only the kids can get in.
> 
> Perhaps you need to looking into a couple things?
> genetics
> ...


With My only two that I had last year my Boers weighed in at 75-80 lbs at the fair at 3 1/2 months of age. I needed a scale because I didn't know if the weigh tape was correct. It was. That was without grain or hay. They were on just straight pasture. Its all up to the owner In My Opinion. There are just some animals that grow at different rates. I wouldn't worry about it. Its not a competition. Feed how you normally would and sell them how you normally would. Dont try to break the bank by feeding them more if you dont have the money at that time. If there healthy than thats all that matters.

This year, my baby's are not that big, but I am not worried about it. I am fine with it. They will take off once out in pasture.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> I e-mailed you, Did you get it?


Got it!! Sorry, running behind on the e mails!!


----------



## CantMiss (Mar 25, 2013)

Weaned three market kids today at with eight weeks, avg ADG .41, .42 and .42. No creep feed and tickled to death with the uniformity. Boer buck and Boer/kiko cross does.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So I don't wean until my Boer kids are 90 days. They average 40-45 lbs. The singles will be in the 50's. I feed the snot out of the does and creep the kids. Part is genetics but I think a lot of it is our weather.

I live in central Oregon. We just had snow storms last week. Highs have been in the 40's. I think the Boers just need so much energy to stay warm that they grow slower out here.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

BCG said:


> So I don't wean until my Boer kids are 90 days. They average 40-45 lbs. The singles will be in the 50's. I feed the snot out of the does and creep the kids. Part is genetics but I think a lot of it is our weather.
> 
> I live in central Oregon. We just had snow storms last week. Highs have been in the 40's. I think the Boers just need so much energy to stay warm that they grow slower out here.


Where in central oregon?? Im also in central oregon!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Goatgirl21 said:


> Where in central oregon?? Im also in central oregon!


I'm in Prineville! You?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 6 week old boer buckling out of twins, and he weights about 15-17 pounds now. His mother is a p*ss poor milker. 
Will not be keeping her, it sucks too because she is gorgeous and her twin sister was a great milker, but she SUCKS! So her kids are tiny,


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

BCG said:


> I'm in Prineville! You?


Madras!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Small world Goatgirl. You should stop by and say hello some time. Do you go to any jackpots? We've added a breeding show to the PI jackpot this year. . Look me up if you come to watch or bring a youth to show...assuming you're an adult. LOL. My name is Wendi Boatman...Boatman Club Lambs & Goats


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

BCG said:


> Small world Goatgirl. You should stop by and say hello some time. Do you go to any jackpots? We've added a breeding show to the PI jackpot this year. . Look me up if you come to watch or bring a youth to show...assuming you're an adult. LOL. My name is Wendi Boatman...Boatman Club Lambs & Goats


I just got my first registered goats so know nothing about showing! Lol my daughter is taking a market goat for 4h this year. What is a jackpot?
I am an adult, but I have been accused of not being several times lol


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Goatgirl21 said:


> I just got my first registered goats so know nothing about showing! Lol my daughter is taking a market goat for 4h this year. What is a jackpot?
> I am an adult, but I have been accused of not being several times lol


Oh and my name is jennifer


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Good idea!
> 
> We don't weigh our goats very often, but the 4 I have written down are a buck kid at 2 (almost 3) months who was 74lbs. We had 2, 6 month old does at 85lbs... and a 7 month old % doe at 110. Those are the only ones I have recorded!
> 
> Victoria, are you using a creep feeder? If so how does it work and look like? In that feed is that your mix of calf manna and the other two pellets?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Goatgirl21 said:


> Madras!


Funny I use to live in Redmond until 2008, all my kids are still there and I go over when I can (about 120 miles from me now).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have a 6 week old boer buckling out of twins, and he weights about 15-17 pounds now. His mother is a p*ss poor milker.
> Will not be keeping her, it sucks too because she is gorgeous and her twin sister was a great milker, but she SUCKS! So her kids are tiny,


yup, that is small. Setting up a small creepfeed area should help him.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread -20 kids- what do you feed in your creep feed? I'm trying to figure out where I can put some type of creep feeder.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

pierceingstarr said:


> With My only two that I had last year my Boers weighed in at 75-80 lbs at the fair at 3 1/2 months of age. I needed a scale because I didn't know if the weigh tape was correct. It was. That was without grain or hay. They were on just straight pasture. Its all up to the owner In My Opinion. There are just some animals that grow at different rates. I wouldn't worry about it. Its not a competition. Feed how you normally would and sell them how you normally would. Dont try to break the bank by feeding them more if you dont have the money at that time. If there healthy than thats all that matters.
> 
> This year, my baby's are not that big, but I am not worried about it. I am fine with it. They will take off once out in pasture.


those are good weights for no pellets. But I would disagree with your statement that "It's not a competition." Disagree in a respectful way. these are Meat animals and daily gain is essential for meat animals. Now with that said, It can range greatly, depending on your goals, but in the end gaining weight is what it is all about. 
I have seen way to many kids weigh in at fairs and their project not make weight. So in my humble opinion weight gain is important. 
Kids do receive ribbons at the end of our fair, based on daily gains from their first weigh-in to their last weigh-in. 
It is important as a seller to know that your kids will make wieght for the fairs they go to pr for what ever market you are selling to. 
If you want to help your sales, in my opinion, as a seller you need to assure your costumer that your animals are growing and the bloodlines you are offering are capable of reaching market weight in a reasonable time frame. This may be with or with out grain, but still they need to proove themselves to have reasonable growth rate.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Not to hijack the thread -20 kids- what do you feed in your creep feed? I'm trying to figure out where I can put some type of creep feeder.


We use the same feed for the entire farm. We do add some corn and oats to the feed for the nursing does, to increase the energy and decrease protein.

We use a 16.5% protein, 4.2% fat, 12% fiber Pelleted goat feed. It is made for our farm. It is our own formula. I can tell you we had all distillers grains taken out of it. Does contain wheat midds, Alfalfa, Barley, corn, soybean and mineral packs as well as added fats. We put it out twice a day. 
We used pallets for a quick creepfeed area this winter, when we ran out of room and it worked great. Do you have a face book account? Pm me to contact me through facebook to view photos.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Not to hijack the thread -20 kids- what do you feed in your creep feed? I'm trying to figure out where I can put some type of creep feeder.


oh and Rumensin. as well as a few other things.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Goatgirl21 said:


> I just got my first registered goats so know nothing about showing! Lol my daughter is taking a market goat for 4h this year. What is a jackpot?
> I am an adult, but I have been accused of not being several times lol


LOL! A jackpot is a show, usually 1-3 days, where the kids show market a d sometimes breeding stock, and win money and prizes for their placings. They do not have to be 4h or FFA members. The stock just go home with you after the show.

It's great practice for fair and can be lucrative for those who compete at high levels.

We do showmanship clinics at our ranch. The goat clinic is June 16. You should bring your daughter. If you'd like the info on it pm your email and I will get it to you.


----------

